# 5 things I love that most people seem to hate:)



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. smell of limestone
2. freezing cold
3. ice in my wine
4. not having my feet covered by the blankets
5. spending the day at the lake by myself


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i couldnt think of 5 things  ...i tried!!!...but congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i couldnt think of 5 things  ...i tried!!!...but congrats on your 1000th post!


whoa, i didn't even realize that! It's mostly dumb silly stuff. My concentration isn't very good, so I can't keep up with the more serious subjects. Do I get a gift? A lunch bag with the SAS logo on it?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> Do I get a gift? A lunch bag with the SAS logo on it?


you get puppy cupcakes!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice balance to the "5 things I hate..." thread 

1. The smell of mothballs
2. Spiders
3. Natural faces with wrinkles and no make-up
4. Scruffy boys
5. Having few possessions

Quite hard to think of things that "most people hate!"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Scissor Sisters' "I don't feel like dancin"
no sir, no dancin today.

2. Barry Manilow

3. his wardrobe

4. other people's poor taste

5. my poor taste


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Having a bad back
2. Microsoft
3. Drinking tap water
4. Silence
5. Skin which has no tattoos


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

1. Weird people
2. Opera
3. Not reaching the phone in time
4. Grocery shopping? (not sure if people hate this)
5. Cats (^ditto, although I know quite a few who dislike them with a passion)

This was a lot harder to do than the other list


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1: Owning very few things
2: Religion
3: Chubby girls.
4: Old-school video games
5: Loners


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Milky tea
2. Winter
3. Thunder storms
4. Bats
5. Old things


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

1. Blizzards
2. Cars with broken radios
3. Tuna fish and jelly sandwiches. Say what?
4. People who are quiet and don't own cell phones.
5. Cloudy, overcast days that last all weekend.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Madison_Rose said:


> 1. The smell of mothballs


Me too Madison! :0)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> 1. Scissor Sisters' "I don't feel like dancin"
> no sir, no dancin today.


Haha! I remember the first time I listened to this, I played it on loop for weeks 
Do you like Mika by any chance?

I have this strange liking for high pitched singing which many people don't seem to share....:blank


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

1. the smell of gasoline
2. rainy/stormy days/nights
3. pop-dance music (I have no shame in admitting that with a bit of remixing, some Spears/etc songs can be fun, like Womanizer)
4. bats/rats/rodents
5. geeky boys (though this has been kinda trendy, eh?)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1. Ska
2. Soy milk (or any milk other than cow's, to be honest)
3. The thing I got an infraction for lol
4. Eating healthily (but yes, I do have a weakness for baked goods and chocolate)
5. Exercise


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> you get puppy cupcakes!


yummy thanks!:clap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the question, it's bringing out the weirdo in everyone!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Good thread. I could only come up with 2 things: riding on the bus, and Britney Spears (I have her entire discography).


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of the stuff I can think of is in agreement with what a lot of other people have said: 

1. Driving with the windows down and the heat on, so I can enjoy the non-summer air. 
2. That moment when the airliner lifts off the ground at full blast. 
3. Protein shakes. They make me feel like I'm drinking wellness. 
4. Being awake at 4:00 a.m. 
5. Trance music.

and +1 for the scents of gasoline and mothballs :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

finster said:


> 3. Tuna fish and jelly sandwiches.


uke You got that right!

1. Staying up till dawn.
2. Most bugs (except for hornets)
3. Snakes
4. Reality TV (except dating shows)
5. Ponchos


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot a couple - taping myself talking in Japanese and listening to it and ..uh, another thing I'd probably get an infraction for, lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I forgot a couple - taping myself talking in Japanese and listening to it and ..uh, another thing I'd probably get an infraction for, lol.


:lol *Wonders*


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. The cold
2. Reading (it seems like no one does this anymore...)
3. Walking in the rain
4. Watching documentaries 
5. Nerds


6. ... :blush


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Haha! I remember the first time I listened to this, I played it on loop for weeks
> Do you like Mika by any chance?
> 
> I have this strange liking for high pitched singing which many people don't seem to share....:blank


yes i do like Mika! Dave Matthews does a lot of high pitched singing as well...maybe a pattern here....


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1) Spinach
2) Snow
3) Family reunions / get togethers
4) Silence
5) Candy corn


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. grammar
2. book larnin'
3. libraries
4. *quiet* libraries
5. ...gin?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

1. Hard work/Physical labour. 
2. Peace and quiet.
3. The TV turned off.
4. Getting up early (see #2 and #3)
5. Rain


----------



## macg (Sep 29, 2009)

This IS hard! Hmmm...MC Hammer harem pants. Women's clothes are generally constrictive and binding. Yeah, I love me some harem pants.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a new one - subtitles.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

refined_rascal said:


> 1. Hard work/Physical labour.
> 2. Peace and quiet.
> 3. The TV turned off.


I agree with those.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who appreciate hard physical work.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Seconding subtitles, the cold/freezing cold, reading, nerds, walking in the rain (and just rain and other foul whether in general), documentaries, lack of makeup, old things, planes taking off, spinach and book larnin'.

Another 5 for me would be learning foreign languages, small spaces, the smell of fresh asphalt, history, and things that are broken or abandoned.

This was hard, I like way too many things that people tend to hate.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

1) Spinach (raw and cooked) - it's yummy!
2) Stupid people - they are so entertaining when people who cannot at all stand them are forced to interact with them. :yes
3) Pit bulls - they don't _have_ to be dangerous.
4) Guys who can't dance - again, they're entertaining, and they make you look good, and they make you laugh, and they're fun!
5) Being myself - I'm not what everyone thinks I should be and it used to bother me...but now, I really don't want to be anyone else so judge away!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


>


Holy cow! I like all these things! I eat olives everyday, and I love and miss my beloved snow.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I can only think of one. The smell of farms. :b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Staying home to read on a Friday night.
2. Cryptozoology.
3. Washing the dishes./ Cleaning up.
4. Prunes
5. Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

1. Neuroscience
2. Astronomy
3. Cricket (atleast most people here in US don't like this sport)
4. Broccoli (yeah, no kidding)
5. ??


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Most of my stuff has already been mentioned...

1. Olives (black and green)
2. Opera
3. thunder storms (when I am at home)
4. the moment an airliner lifts off the ground

and 5: the smell of damp in basements


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1) Jury duty
2) Traffic jams
3) Newspaper funnies
4) Washing dishes 
5) Light headed-ness from standing up to quick


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Zeddicus, hell yes to your list! Love all those things.

My list:
1. Cold miserable weather, especially outside when I have strong violent winds against my face and my skin goes numb.
2. Books and reading
3. Answering the phone...when you have to answer it 50-70 times a day you learn to enjoy it
4. Walking in the rain without an umbrella/raincoat
5. Sunshine dust that makes me sneeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Hating going to work with nothing to do, challenge me dammit!!
2. Massive thunderstorms
3. Carrots on my sandwich!!!
4. Motor Racing
5. Only think of 4


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

1. Alternative rock 
2. The fact that I don't particularly like Linkin Park
3. Walking aimlessly
4. My sense of fun
5. other


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

1. The smell of gasoline. Mmm
along with some that have already been mentioned
2. Plane taking off
3. Cleaning 
4. the smell of damp basements
5. the smell of garages (I think that goes hand in hand with the gasoline, or basements. Whichever)
6. Libraries

There are more but my mind is dead right now. Plus you only asked for 5 lol


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

1. Fries that aren't cooked all the way through
2. Spinch and other vegatables like that (brussel sprouts, beets, etc.)
3. Hanging around people when they are talking about something I know nothing about or have never heard of
4. Rainy/cloudy/snowy days (blizzards and thunder storms are cool!)
5. Spiders


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

1. Public transit
2. Unscented soaps and lotions
3. Raw potatoes
4. Depressing prairie fiction
5. Decaf


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Extra pickles at McDonalds.
2. Spaghetti straight out of the can.
3. Brothers.
4. Reality tv.
5. Staying home on weekends.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

1. Eating frozen peas, like straight from the freezer. Their cold and healthy!
2. Making value scales.
3. Old country music.
4. Little brothers.
5. Cold winter time.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Dr. Phil
2. my singing to the radio
3. obsessive cleaning
4. handing out Halloween candy
5. swimming in cold water


----------



## shysnowbunny (Oct 27, 2009)

1. snowstorms
2. doing laundry
3. rides that make you dizzy / being really dizzy
4. brussel sprouts
5. the smell of skunks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. riding the bus
2. 18th-century literature
3. jazz
4. C-SPAN
5. taking the stairs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1- Video game music.
2- My Beard.
3- Cold Temperature.
4- Antique stuff.
5- Not having tattoos.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1) Watching soaps 
2) Skin with no tattoos on. 
3) Religious/worship songs. 
4) Tuna, prawns
5) Being tidy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

a-c cups
mayo on burgers
the word catsup
womens feet
'30s-'40s movies


----------



## Ing (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Instructions
2. Rain
3. Tofu and spinach
4. Reading
5. Metal (music)
6. Black licorice


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1 high pitched male vocals
2 old books
3 classical music
4 B movies especially 1930-60 and silent movies
5 my old school cell phone


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Airplane food.
2. The movie _Showgirls_.
3. Sleeping during a heatwave.
4. Turning 30. I no longer have to pretend to be cool.
5. Roxette.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. That song 'Party In The U.S.A.' by Miley Cyrus
2. Jazz music
3. The Flavor Of Love
4. Being Clumsy, and not caring how stupid I look
5. My mom, dad, brother, and sister


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

1. the smell of fresh cat litter :/
2. cats 
3. Air Supply, sad I know :lol
4. tattoos on girls :yes
5. ramon noodles+tuna fish+mayonaise=yum :b
I dislike more stuff that people love rather than love stuff they hate for the most part :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tree1609 said:


> 1. Eating frozen peas, like straight from the freezer. Their cold and healthy!


:yes


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

1. Waking up early
2. Doing homework
3. Working
4. Not showering for days (I'm too self conscious to get naked lol)
5. And I can't think of a fifth one. I don't like many things.. :L


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

with no order
1. salt
2. mitmita (ethiopian pepper spicier than chilly)
3. cussing 
4. snakes
5. using my electrical wheelchair to drive fast


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Saying hello to people even if you don't like them - to be polite and sociable.

2. Abba songs.

3. Liver, kidney to eat.

4. Going into work. (not a bad job)

5. Going into a shop and getting rid of shedloads of small change.


----------

